# LCD de calculadoras no sirve para nada, por que?



## zealot2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Buenas tardes. Ya he desarmado como 4 calculadoras para ver si puedo usar el LCD para acoplarlo a un PIC 16F628, al abrir las calculadoras veo que lo que une el lcd a la placa es como una tela, con callesitas, cuya tela tiene otra telita que da a la otra parte de la placa, de hecho ambas telas, parecen tener calles, he logrado medir resistencia con el ohmetro a ver si estas calles en la tela conducen, pero lo hacen muy mal. Caballero no se puede hacer un proyecto con esas telas de porqueria, hacia falta que el lcd tubiese patas de verdad, como puedo sacarselas, que puedo hacer?


----------



## tronik (Mar 25, 2011)

yo creo que lo mejor es que subas una foto del lcd para ver como se comunica con el circuito ¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Mar 25, 2011)

Lo que tiene es una goma conductora que une el borde del LCD y la placa, y trabaja perfectamente bien se empela haste en los testers y eso permie que el montaje del LCD no sean tan rígido, evitando que se dañe, po otro lado tiene sus ventajas a la hor ade sacar la placa y que no este el display molestando, a la hora de querer probar complic las cosas, como todo tien su pro y su contra







un ejemplo con conductores por ambos lados


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 25, 2011)

zealot2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Ya he desarmado como 4 calculadoras para ver si puedo usar el LCD para acoplarlo a un PIC 16F628, al abrir las calculadoras veo que lo que une el lcd a la placa es como una tela, con callesitas, cuya tela tiene otra telita que da a la otra parte de la placa, de hecho ambas telas, parecen tener calles, he logrado medir resistencia con el ohmetro a ver si estas calles en la tela conducen, pero lo hacen muy mal. Caballero no se puede hacer un proyecto con esas telas de porqueria, hacia falta que el lcd tubiese patas de verdad, como puedo sacarselas, que puedo hacer?


Esos LCDs no son alfanumericos ni vienen por matriz de puntos 9x5 ni nada  generalmente son caracteres predefinidos (los usados por calculadoras) y no te serviran de mucho al intentar acoplarlos al PIC, ademas que su conexion es con una cinta directa al PCB y ahi nada que hacer, de que para que sirven?, para mi de nada, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 25, 2011)

Así es, esos displays no son de utilidad, a menos de que se utilicen con la propia calculadora.

Lo mejor que podrías hacer es conectar el PIC a displays de 7 segmentos, que son más versatiles para proyectos, y se ven mucho mejor. 

PD: NO es una tela, se llama ''cable flexible'' o símplemente ''flex''. Tampoco se llama ''callesitas'', son PISTAS.


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 26, 2011)

No subo una foto ahora, pues el mp4 esta sin carga y no tengo camara, pero la subire pronto.
Un millon de gracias familia, y disculpenme por mi ignorancia, es que estoy empezando. El proyecto que quiero hacer con el pic no necesita imprimir letras, solo numeros, aun asi tampoco me sirve?. Bueno creo que no porque son como 32 patas, se me quedaria corto el pic no?,


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 26, 2011)

zealot2 dijo:


> No subo una foto ahora, pues el mp4 esta sin carga y no tengo camara, pero la subire pronto.




Ya no entendí esa parte... ¿mp4?
-------------------------------------------------
Si sólo necesitas mostrar número con más razón debes usar los displays de 7 segmentos. Investiga sobre ellos y sabras de lo que te hablo.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

Yónixon dijo:


> Ya no entendí esa parte... ¿mp4?
> -------------------------------------------------
> Si sólo necesitas mostrar número con más razón debes usar los displays de 7 segmentos. Investiga sobre ellos y sabras de lo que te hablo.



Imagino que el amigo toma fotos con su reprodcutor de MP4, por eso si no esta cargado no puede tomar las fotos, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Efectivamente fdsergio, sin el mp4 estoy perdido para fotos.

Caballero, tengo 4 displays de 7 segmentos, buenísimos de bajo consumo, increiblemente trabajan con 1mA. Ahora bien, NO ME QUIERO ACORDAR YA PASE POR ESTO, por lo menos debo porder imprimir 6 cifras, necesito mas displays, pero no es el problema mas grande. Yo se que la conexion si multiplexa, y se va imprimiendo de uno en uno, como un barrido, eso lo se. El problema grave es que no encuentro en ninguna parte un decodificador BCD-to-7seg, saben, es es la única forma que conozco de usar solo 4 patas del pic para los número y que me queden mas patas cada una para controlar el transistor que va a los cátodos de cada display. Amigo estoy en Cuba, no hay nada, de hecho , aqui no existe tienda de electrónica, todas las piezas que tengo son de tarecos desarmados, videos, etc. He estado al punto de construir el BCD,  que se puede hacer cono bastantes compuertas, pero tampoco tengo pastillas de compuertas, JAJAJAJA, entonces tendía que empezar por hacer las compuertas, a base de transistores y Rs, entonces el proyecto final sería del tamaño de un motherboard, una locura, comprenden?. Sugerencia, ayuda, diganme si el lógico lo que he puesto.


----------



## electrodin (Mar 28, 2011)

aqui hay un proyecto que controla un LCD de calculadora de bolsillo:
http://www.tecnofilos.org/Proyectos/Electronica/03/Controlador.html


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 28, 2011)

Si tenes el pic no necesitas el Decodificador BCD-7 Segmentos, podes manejar directamente los display desde el pic tendrias que adicionar a tu soft o programa (el del PIC) otra tabla solo eso, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 28, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si tenes el pic no necesitas el Decodificador BCD-7 Segmentos, podes manejar directamente los display desde el pic tendrias que adicionar a tu soft o programa (el del PIC) otra tabla solo eso, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Amigo, el compañero cláramente explico que no puede poner más displays al PIC, ya que se quedaría corto de patas de salida, o sea, 7 para los displays y 6 para controlar cada transistor de encendido, con eso tenemos 13 patas ocupadas, más 2 de alimentación, lo que nos daría un restante de sólo 5 patas disponibles.

...

La única forma que se me ocurre es hacer que los transistores se activen externamente por medio de un contador (BCD) y un decodificador. O sea, cuando tenermos la posición (0) ''000'' encendería el display 1, posición (1) ''001'' display 2, ....., posición (5) ''101'' display 6.

Es muy importante que el clock del contador y del pic sean el mismo, para que todo el sistema esté sincronizado.

El IC más complicado de conseguir, en tu caso, es el contador, puede ser el 74160-74163, 74190-74193, 7490-7493.
El decoder son unas cuantas compuertas, que fácilmente se pueden implementar con componentes discretos.

Saludos y espero que esta idea te sirva, y ojalá puedas contar con estos componentes.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 28, 2011)

zealot2;474077
Caballero dijo:
			
		

> Necesitas especificar que tipo de displays son... por que un display LCD *NO TRABAJA CON CD*.... se le tiene que aplicar un tren de pulsos para que encienda y no se dañe como explican en esta nota de aplicacion:
> 
> http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc2569.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2011)

POR ESO ES QUE ...................
cuando uno va a diseñar algo debe investigar y luego probar y luego hacer el diseño.
algo muy lindo pero que requiere la dedicacion de muchas horas, muchisimas.

es por eso que , por lo menso a mi no me parece conveniente apuntar a utilizar "rezagos" a menso claro esta que uno consiga esos rezagos EN ABUNDANCIA.

por que imagina que dedicas meses a el proyecto y funciona muy bien , y le ves la cosa para  comercializarlo, aunque sea un poco, unos pocos que vendas por mes en internet.

y que ?? 
que vas a tener que andar buscando las piezas en la basura ??? 

en el mercado hay calculadoras y aparatillos que como son chinos tienen un costo irrisorio, y sale mas barato comprarlso para despieces que ir a la tienda de electronica.

POR ESO ES QUE te recomiendo que te fijes si esos displays los podras conseguir cuantos quieras en caso de que tu proyecto funcione de maravillas .
asi habras dedicado un tiempo en investigacion y desarrollo que te sera util en el futuro.

un saludo


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 28, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Necesitas especificar que tipo de displays son...


Cláramente explica que son de 7 segmentos, hechos con LEDs, los comuncillos que se consiguen en una electrónica.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2011)

Yónixon dijo:


> Cláramente explica que son de 7 segmentos, hechos con LEDs, los comuncillos que se consiguen en una electrónica.


 

LCD no es igual que LED 

hay que leer antes de decir a los demas que ellos no leen



zealot2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Ya he desarmado como 4 calculadoras para ver si puedo usar *el LCD* para acoplarlo a un PIC 16F628, al abrir las calculadoras veo que lo que une el *lcd *a la placa es como una tela, con callesitas, cuya tela tiene otra telita que da a la otra parte de la placa, de hecho ambas telas, parecen tener calles, he logrado medir resistencia con el ohmetro a ver si estas calles en la tela conducen, pero lo hacen muy mal. Caballero no se puede hacer un proyecto con esas telas de porqueria, hacia falta que *el lcd* tubiese patas de verdad, como puedo sacarselas, que puedo hacer?


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 28, 2011)

Me equivoqué, ya que creí que te referias a un Display de este tipo:






Yo hice el comentario ya que el autor mencionó que tiene displays de 7 segmentos, los cuales dice que encienden con 1 mA, cosa que he comprobado (lo de la corriente). 
Pero él quiere usar las pantallas de las calculadoras (LCD), cosa que veo muy dificil ya que tendría que construir el driver.

No te ofendas, me disculpo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 28, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> que vas a tener que andar buscando las piezas en la basura ???





Yónixon dijo:


> Cláramente explica que son de 7 segmentos, hechos con LEDs, los comuncillos que se consiguen en una electrónica.



Desafortunadamente vive en Cuba... y gracias al bloqueo de USA desde hace varios años ellos no tienen acceso a las mismas herramientas que nosotros... se asombrarian de ver las cosas que han logrado reutilizando equipos viejos que ya debieron tirarse a la basura hace muchos años...


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 28, 2011)

Es verdad, Cuba desafortunadamente sufre cierta aislación del mundo, debido a muchas causas.

Estoy consciente de esa situcación, y creo que los demás que han participado en este post también.
Por esa misma razón estoy muy interesado en ayudar al amigo, ya que yo, como todos, alguna vez tuvimos alguna carencia, de cualquier índole, por lo que comprendo su situación.
Lo hago para que el compañero no se quede frustrado en su proyecto y al menos, tenga opciones que probar, claro, con los materiales que tenga a su alcance.

*Yo también he sacado y saco cosas de la basura para reutilizarlas y no me ofende, al contrario!!!*


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2011)

yonixon, incluso ese que pones en la foto es de lcd y no leds

lod e usar cosas de la basura, o casi no lo veo tan mal, solo digo que , de elegir cosas conviene ver que es lo que podras conseguir muchos, o que el dia de mañaan sepas que de comprarlosa en vez de sacarlso de rezago te sera posible conseguirlos.

luego lo de cuba...no se como se esta alla, como todo hay que tratar de encontrarle el lado bueno a todo .
les dare un ejemplo :
yo antes me tomaba a mal lo lenta que es la Argentina , por lo menos la gente comun para aceptar o querer ciertos avances, mas alla de el consumismo , lo cual me quitaba posibilidades para diseñar algo con microcontroladores , o sea "algo mejor" .
pues ahora no me lo tomo mas a mal, se que las cosas aca no son de avanzar rapido y le busco el lado bueno, puedo con un trabajo mas tranquilo vivr, y incluso algo que funciona y aprendo a reparar me dura en la calle años, caso contrario tendria que actualizarme  a las carreras.

en fin, todo tiene su lado bueno .....salvo que te acuestes  con tu suegra.


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 29, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> yonixon, incluso ese que pones en la foto es de lcd y no leds


Estoy consciente que es un LCD, pero pense que te referías a uno de ese tipo, pero el compañero de Cuba no cuenta con uno de esos, por eso decia lo de los leds. Pero ya me está claro, por lo que no es necesario tocar ese punto de nuevo 


fernandob dijo:


> lod e usar cosas de la basura, o casi no lo veo tan mal, solo digo que , de elegir cosas conviene ver que es lo que podras conseguir muchos, o que el dia de mañaan sepas que de comprarlosa en vez de sacarlso de rezago te sera posible conseguirlos.


Es verdad. 
Pero si es símplemente para un proyecto de la escuela, prototipo, experimento o aplicaciones personales, sin intenciones de que llegue a ser algo comercial, bien se pueden usar materiales en desuso.
No siendo así si se tienen intensiones de comercializar dicho aparato, debido a muchas condiciones que no cumplen los componentes reciclados.


fernandob dijo:


> les dare un ejemplo :
> yo antes me tomaba a mal lo lenta que es la Argentina , por lo menos la gente comun para aceptar o querer ciertos avances, mas alla de el consumismo , lo cual me quitaba posibilidades para diseñar algo con microcontroladores , o sea "algo mejor" .
> pues ahora no me lo tomo mas a mal, se que las cosas aca no son de avanzar rapido y le busco el lado bueno, puedo con un trabajo mas tranquilo vivr, y incluso algo que funciona y aprendo a reparar me dura en la calle años, caso contrario tendria que actualizarme  a las carreras.


   
Por ahí en el foro he leido una de tus experiencias con personas renuentes a la automatización con Microcontroladores y prefieren los clásicos controles analógicos.

En fin... estaremos al pendiente del compañero para ver que se puede hacer para ayudarle.


----------

